# Quick TPMS question



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Just FYI, you can by the tool the dealer uses to relearn the TPMS for 20 dollars on Amazon.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the relearn process by letting the air out is a function of the programming of the Body Control Module in the car.. So yes it may work. I haven't done this but I understand what your saying, as my early 2012 has this capability to program letting the air out. Late 2012's need the tool.

I believe all the TPMS sensors for GEN1 cruzes were the same part number, but you may want to confirm that with a catalog like Rockauto. There's typically two or three frequencies that these sensors talk with. Assuming the frequency is the same from 2011 to 2012 is a fair assumption, but maybe something I would confirm, by making sure a replacement part is the same for both years. 

Sams Club has been good at TPMS, and has typically done this for free for me, if I go when they aren't crazy busy, and find a tech that's willing to talk cars a little bit.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It's nice if it can be done without the relearn tool, but the GM relearn tool is cheap and quicker than letting air out if you have one handy. 
I think it took a week and a half for mine to get here from China:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/fre...es-Coils-Diagnostic-Tool-car/32712361416.html


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the reply everyone


----------

